# bontrager race x lite blade handlebars



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

need some feedback on them do you like them like or not? only see 2 reviews on them.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Great bar!*

I don't have a ton of experience with different bars at this level, but can compare it to FSA K Force compact and a number of Specialized carbon bars. The Race X Lite Blade bar is my favorite. Tops are very comfortable, and nice level ramp to the hoods (Shimano), although I do have my brake levers set relatively high. I'd get this bar again without hesitation. Very solid feeling. One thing to note is that, like all bars with flattened tops, you are somewhat at the mercy of the designer when it comes to how the tops line up once you have the bars rotated to the position you like. The tops on my bars are fairly horizontal, but since I don't have a lot of drop between my saddle and the bars, I'd actually prefer them a bit more rotated towards me. Still, very comfortable. A great bar.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

BEST BAR ON THE MARKET.:thumbsup:


----------

